# Buster's mom Xita working and more (video)



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

so this is a video of Buster's mom Xita working with her owner Joana. Joana started working with Xita when she was 11 yrs old and Xita was still a puppy. this is an old video, now Joana is 15 and Xita is 4 1/2 yrs old.
Xita doesn't have any "official" titles nor the other dogs that go to the same school. our trainer had some national/international dog champs in the past but he doesn't want to do that anymore, age and time doesn't help and the people in the school only want to have some fun and work with their dogs but not to "professional"(= getting working titles). 

hope you like it. and sorry I know the subtitles are in Portuguese (our language) so feel free to ask anything you want to know about it.

View My Video


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

wow that blew me away!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks. we like to have fun and learning new stuff.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> wow that blew me away!


Wow, me too! And she started training the dog when it was 11? Amazing.


----------

